
Ask HN: Personality traits of a founder? - badrabbit
How can I know if I have a personality fit for a founder?<p>I don&#x27;t mean cliches like &quot;perseverance&quot; and &quot;patience&quot;.  But what specific traits are required to be a founder in the US (excluding things like being born rich and preexisting social connections)?
======
ian0
I think a good judge would be how you act when your not a founder.

\- If your very frustrated working in an organisation but still give it your
all

\- If you occasionally tend to annoy co-workers with your enthusiasm or
commitment (not for boot-licking purposes)

\- If you constantly try to learn new things beyond your role

\- If you really love building things (seeing the end result, not just the
building part)

\- If you view money as an "enabler" and not an end goal in itself

A trait thats typically lacking in "founders" but found in most business
owners is a very innate understanding of money, profit/loss and business
principles. IE selling things since childhood. This is obviously helpful, but
it's not a requirement. Especially if your happy to aim for a moonshot rather
than set up a small business. Moonshot's aren't generally the wisest financial
bets - but are the most fun for the the people with the above traits.

------
rmason
How about eternal optimist?

Resilient, the ability to get repeatedly knocked down on a daily basis yet
spring back up.

~~~
codyb
Tenacity and determination I find are big parts of being a software engineer
in general, much less a founder.

I mean who else gets a bug in their code and spend the next eight hours
scouring documentation and fiddling with their code until it's fixed?

I think it's that plus a vision and the ability to step outside comfort zones
to tackle problems way outside your normal scope of work.

------
nodesocket
I have often asserted extremely competitive, hate to lose. Though I in the
minority on HN, as I think the best current and past companies are run as a
dictatorship. Leadership by committee (looking at you Google and Pichai)
results in fragmentation, lack of a strong guiding voice, and a bunch of
dissident employees who all think they can take over the throne and that their
ideas are always the best ideas.

------
codegeek
Perseverance and patience are not cliches. They are VERY important if you want
to be a founder of a business. But I would add a few more things since you are
looking for other answers:

1\. Determination. How badly you want something? If it is not bad enough., you
will find excuses to NOT do it and at some point, you will give up. Be very
determined. Don't let anything stop you

2\. Battle Picker: I couldn't come up with a better term but don't try to win
all battles. Focus on the "core" of what really matters and other things will
take care of themselves.

3\. Focus: I struggle a lot with this one. Can you be focussed and not stray
into too many things? To be a successful founder of any business, focus is
really important. Linked to #1 in some ways.

4\. Be good with people. You want to be a founder and build a company? Great,
now go learn how to deal with people. People who are not just your clients but
also who look up to you (your employees). Can you take shit from people? Can
you not make it personal?

5\. Skill Sharpener. What new things have you learned this week? Always be
learning. Whatever it is. Soft skills, tech skills, sales skills. Learn.

6\. Determined but flexible: Ok so you don't want to give up but are you smart
enough to realize that you need to do some things differently ? perhaps a
change in strategy ? Be determined but don't be stupid and be willing to
change if that is needed.

7\. Learn how to delegate. This is so important if you want to build a team.
You cannot do everything by yourself (unless you want to be a solo indiehacker
type). Find people who are good at something you are not and let them do that
for you. Rinse and repeat.

8\. Are you a visionary ? Successful founders always have a vision, a vision
of where things should be in the next 2,3,6,12 months and later. Can you think
that far but still do little things in the present ?

------
m0llusk
Successful founder personalities match their markets. Women's beauty products,
engineering consultancy, and toothpaste all have different audiences,
language, rituals that need to be understood and possibly also respected and
worked. Fast markets need fast movers, but some markets are slow and based on
social markers.

------
lucozade
Of the successful founders that I'm acquainted with, and this may not be
representative, I'd say that an incredibly competitive nature is pretty
common.

Oh, and definitely not patience. If anything, they've been some of the least
patient people I know.

------
rabidonrails
Great founders believe in _why_ they're building their company. If you believe
in the mission that "something" should _obviously_ exist then you will work to
build it out.

Perseverance, leadership, determination are all important but believing in
your mission is what makes you a founder.

------
avighnay
'Founder/Leader is one who can take actions with least possible amount of
information and face the consequences of their actions'

This is an everyday necessity for any founder

------
takanori
You ultimately default to action, not get stuck thinking about whether or not.

------
mike_arnesen
Not all "founders" are created equal, so take what I'm about to share with as
many grains of salt as need. I'm the founder of a marketing consultancy
(UpBuild if you want to look it up) and I've grown it to $1MM in annual
revenue with a team of 10. I'm fascinated by people who build SaaS or other
product companies, but my experience with being that type of founder is
limited.

So here goes:

1) Intrinsic Motivation: External motivation is easy to come by and can just
as easily vanish or simply be forgotten. Building a company in order to make
money, seize a market opportunity, or earn recognition is fine and can get you
by for a time, but when times get tough and the road ahead isn't clear you
need to be able to rely on your own internal motivation to get you through. If
you have a reason, deep in your bones, that you _need_ to be a founder, to
build a company, and to solve a specific problem for a specific person, then
that's a great trait to have.

2) Being Able to Make Decisions & Change Your Mind: As a founder, you have to
make decisions. Lots of them. Every day. Sometimes they're little ones
(ideally you delegate more and more little decisions as you build out a team)
and quite often they're big ones that could potentially crater your whole
company. As a founder, you need to be able to stand behind your decisions and
justify them (AKA, sell them) to your team. On the other side of the coin, you
have to be able to change your mind based on new data and/or perspectives.
Being able to accept a variety of data points, assimilate that information,
and make a clear decision is key.

3) The Ability to Step Back: This is the biggest thing I've had to develop in
myself. The ability to take a step back, get out of the day-to-day thinking,
and consider how the company's activities today are contributing toward what
you want the company to turn into in 3/5/10 years. If you suddenly face a
large setback, you have a lot of options open to you but you have to identify
which ones will both solve your short-term problem but also keep you on the
path to building what you set out to build.

4) Committing to Doing Your Job: Sometimes, you just have to be able to commit
to doing your freaking job. You're the founder and that job description is
going to change over time. In the first 6-12 months, you might be doing
everything. But, as you grow and hire people to help you, you've gotta stop
trying to do everything and be involved in every aspect of your business.
There comes a time when you have to get out of the weeds because that's just
not your job anymore. I see a lot of founders who can't make that shift to the
detriment of their companies.

Those are some of the traits that I think a founder would be blessed to have,
though there are many more to be sure. I think the important thing to consider
is that there's no model. There's no recipe where traits X + Y + Z == A Great
Founder. If a would-be founder reading this entire thread has no trait other
than Intrinsic Motivation, I think that person has a shot at being a
successful founder.

For me, it's been about seeing what common traits there were among successful
founders and deciding,

A) which of those traits I could adopt or develop, B) which of the traits I
could ignore because I didn't have them, and C) which of the traits I could
hack my way into or around.

This thread is very timely because I'm in the middle of writing a blog post
about how to lead a company as an extremely introverted Type B person. At the
start of my personal journey as a founder, I didn't think that I had any of
the traits that successful founders had. I wasn't competitive, I wasn't
outgoing, I wasn't able to burn the candle at both ends, I was absolutely
terrified of sales calls and presentations, etc. Let me be clear — none of
that has magically changed over the last three years. But I figured out how to
fake it with some of those things and/or develop a hack for it (e.g., I only
schedule presentations and sales call at specific times in the day when my
social energy is high enough and I consider the whole exercise to be like
stepping on stage and playing a role for an hour; I don't have the trait of
being outgoing and comfortable talking to people, but I've figured out how to
play that role well and it works). Would someone who inherently has these
traits have an easier time and see more success than I have? Possibly. But I
have that Intrinsic Motivation (and I can't get rid of it!) so I'm going to
find a way to make it work with what I have.

